# Just a question about pigeons in general.



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

What birds other then Flying Oriental Rollers come back to there loft when released, if the loft is in a different place, so what kind of pigeons never have to be prisoners?? thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

polo963 said:


> What birds other then Flying Oriental Rollers come back to there loft when released, if the loft is in a different place, so what kind of pigeons never have to be prisoners?? thanks


all the performing breeds can be let out at their place and go back in the loft.

homing pigeons can be taken away from the loft to return. allot of pigeons can possibly return, some breeds can can not. homing pigeons are bred esp for homing abilities. but are hard to settle at a different location.. the performing breeds such as tumblers and rollers can be resettled to a different location.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

okay awesome i didnt know that, so it there a list or something complied of the breeds relocatable that you know of.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't think you will find a list, Even a top bred racing pigeon can get lost on its first toss. Basically the closer they look to the racing pigeon stature the better, In saying that you never know what will home with good training, I had a norwich cropper that flew out to around 20 miles, He always routed and ranged with my racers and always returned. Someone might be able to compile a list of birds that are most likely to home for you but you can't take anything as gospel


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

polo963 said:


> okay awesome i didnt know that, so it there a list or something complied of the breeds relocatable that you know of.


Tipplers are a breed who flys for a long time up high and the rollers are a performing breed as they a supposed to roll, there are way too many strains or types or rollers and tipplers to name here. you may want to start out with what you can find near you.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

cool, thanks guys


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Almost any breed will home to your loft. 

Racing pigeons are the hardest to home if you get them from other people. I sold a racer to a guy and it flew back home a year later.

Some breeds like arc angels and english carriers are very scatty and hard to home. 

If your thinking about getting pigeons and homing them use a training cage over the trap so they can go in and out the trap for a couple of weeks but they cant fly away. It just helps them learn how to get back in. after a couple of weeks take the cage down and see what happens.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

cool thanks for the tip pigeon key


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything other than older homers. Most breeds can be settled within a couple weeks. The big mistake people ususally make is not trap training them or not letting them out hungry. The birds have to be comfortable with their home as well. It's best to let them out late in the afternoon when they are not as energetic until they get used to freedom and coming back in.


----------

